# Wanting to go to the Darkside



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

I smoke non isoms in the internet pricing 100-125 a box range. I have been wanting to try some isoms but have not seen much in this price range.Is there anything available that is any good in this price range? It seems the most popular isoms i see are three times this much.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

This requires a one word answer:

YES

Now go and research a source that has them.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Boli PC and Party Shorts are both excellent cigars for that price range. Most seasoned habanos smokers still buy those on occasion from what I gather.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

This did not seriously just happen.......... :z to go get o

IHT - i don't get it? the guys topic is fine, just wanting opinions on cigars in that price range, not asking for a source.


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

Well what thems am i searching for. I have found a few sources.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I wouldn't know. As I live in the US, I can't buy them.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

jamminison said:


> Well what thems am i searching for. I have found a few sources.


Why dont you try reading some of the reviews and choose for yourself?

How else does one know but by making mistakes.....


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Check Top25cigar.com and look at reviews to get a good idea of how cigars in your price range are.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> This did not seriously just happen.......... :z


O yes it did!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess it's one of those days...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I think this question is a valid one that has been asked before (did you try doing a search?), however, you should have titled this thread better. Your title should have been something like this: Any suggestions for some decently priced cigars. 

From the title of your thread it appears you are looking for a source, which is a big no-no. Wanting to go to the darkside just sounds needy and is not what this place is all about. People need to start thinking about how other people will read what they write. This title reads: I am going to get bashed, how could you not see that? 

Now, go to the cigarking website and order yourself a CS Pepin sampler, that way you can smoke some good cigars. 

It seems like a lot of people these days are trying "to go to the darkside," I think people need to realize there are a lot of good cigars that don't come from Cuba and there is really no need to search high and low for habanos (not to mention that they are illegal in this country). Premium NC cigars are pretty good these days, try smoking some Tatuajes or RP OWRs, these cigars are pretty damn good. This is one of the only problems I have with CS, the herd mentality that you have to do what everyone else is doing. 

A lot of times these threads are deleted after a couple of days, maybe CS needs to keep them posted so they will be accessible for people who search the forums about these topics. Crap, this assumes newbie's (I know I am one to) will actually use the search button, what are the chances of that?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jamminison didn't ask for a source, so I think we should give him the benefit of the doubt that he just wanted to know some bargain priced good Habanos, and that he would find his own source and take his own risks.

That being said, I agree with SF182 that the Party Shorts or Boli PCs are your best bet.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I wish blueface would have started that contest already, I don't think anyone would have guessed today for it to happen again.

It is also a bad sign when you have been a member for almost two years and have less than 30 posts. You should definitely contribute more and the answers you are looking for will come to you more easily. 

Also try doing a search, often times, the smaller vitolas are priced a lot cheaper than the bigger ones.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> jamminison didn't ask for a source, so I think we should give him the benefit of the doubt that he just wanted to know some bargain priced good Habanos, and that he would find his own source and take his own risks.
> 
> That being said, I agree with SF182 that the Party Shorts or Boli PCs are your best bet.


Why do people always leave out the monte #5's?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

check the box split thread to get in on a few different fivers for a reasonable price. I don't think you wanna commit yourself to ONE full box if you can help it. Get as many different brands as possible and figure out what you like. If you smoke one out the fiver every couple of months, you will know how they might possibly age. OTOH if you can afford a few boxes

Boli PCs
Party Shorts
SLR PCs
Fonseca KDT

would be a few good ones to start with. also check this thread if you haven't already...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672&page=7


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Why do people always leave out the monte #5's?


I haven't smoked enough of them to remember...but the ones I have were sweet...good call!


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

I tend to read allot and post very seldom. Is that really a problem?I never asked where, i have found many places but the brands i recognize are always 350-950 a box.At that price i will stick with th NC's.So i was asking is there anything worth trying in the NC price range. I have been smoking for 11yrs i am aware there are allot of good NC's out there ,what i am not aware of is if there is any cubans worth a damn in the NC price range.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Trini Reyes
SCdlH Principes


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

jamminison said:


> *I tend to read allot *...


So do I. 

Maybe this will help:

Favorite box of cubans for under $100 

or this:

Cheap Cubans


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Why do people always leave out the monte #5's?


:tpd: Nice smoke and not too pricey. 
Shoot, pay a little more and get some 4s. They're a little bigger


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rascc
scdlh el principe
monte #5
any machine made cuban

there's a chit-load out there.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

jamminison said:


> I tend to read allot and post very seldom. Is that really a problem?. . . what i am not aware of is if there is any cubans worth a damn in the NC price range.


It seems the jungle is a little too eager to jump. I see nothing wrong with your post.

What I did and what I would suggest you do is this: Read Dustin's post entitled "Habanos For Beginners (Click Here)" and find some flavor profiles that sound interesting to you. Use it your to build your list from.
I have used it extensively and have not been disappointed yet.

Good luck with it all.

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> jamminison didn't ask for a source, so I think we should give him the benefit of the doubt that he just wanted to know some bargain priced good Habanos, and that he would find his own source and take his own risks.


Absolutely.



icehog3 said:


> That being said, I agree with SF182 that the Party Shorts or Boli PCs are your best bet.


And agreed. Jamminson, some good recommendations for inexpensive, quality habanos above and in this thread.

Here's a few more that are less mentioned:

H. Upmann Petit Coronas 
Romeo y Julieta Tres Petit Coronas
Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas
Diplomaticos #4

Also try using the search function and enter variations of cheap, inexpensive, best, cubans, habanos, etc.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

here's 2 to try
Party mille fleurs..great partagas flavor at a very affordable price
Quintero brevas.. lotsa twang for ya buck
have fun mate!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with this post at all, but hey it's just my opinion... and what do I know....:r 

As far as cigars go around this price range I'd say for $125 or less that the Partagas Short or Juan Lopez Particia's (if you can find them) fits the profile best. Now for just a few dollars more the choices really open up and you can get some great jewels.
The SCDLH El Principe or Trini Reyes are some lip smacking great cigars and the Boli PC is very good and never lets you down.

I agree that you should go read Dustins Habanos for Beginners post if you haven't already.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

I agree with the Quintero suggestion, cheap and great.

I also agree with Monte #2's assertion that there are plenty of great NC smokes out there. I have easy access to ISOMs and yet they only make up about 20% of the cigars I own. There is just too much great stuff to try.


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for some good links and info...the search begins!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

jamminison said:


> Thanks for some good links and info...the search begins!


Good man!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

You can find Cuaba Divinos in that price range.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The H. Upmann Coronas Major A/T are also in your price range and are excellent.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> The H. Upmann Coronas Major A/T are also in your price range and are excellent.
> 
> Happy hunting!


I second that


----------

